# How long for a hamstring injury?



## OdaNelli (Jul 28, 2004)

OK, so it turns out this "tightness" that I felt after crossing the line of the TT is a Hamstring Strain. Which is reportedly better than a pull or tear. So that being said, how long does it usually take a person to heal? I have been advised by my physician(Sports Medicine) to refrain from racing Tomorrow and Wednesday  Which is a royal drag, cuz I was really looking forward to the Short Track Race. I am scheduled for electro stimulation treatment for tomorrow in the hopes of healing by Saturday's race.

So, what say you? Am I stuck for a while or is this a quick short term thing?

Funny how this season is going. First the 100 day cold, which has finally passed, and now it's my hamstring.

Thanks in advance for any info?


----------



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

Screw the race. Get yourself healed. It is not any world cup race or anything. Just sit it out and get yourself ready for saturday. I am no doctor but I am also no dumbass, listen to the doc. 

Good luck

I wish I had something better to tell you.


----------



## rapwithtom (Feb 26, 2004)

I've got no experience in hamstring injuries, but:
a) I would get, and listen to, only the advice of trained and experienced experts (in this case MD's and PT's)
b) We've all heard endless stories of people trying to come back too fast and re-injuring themselves, leading to even longer convalescences...be patient!


----------



## jl (Feb 23, 2004)

OdaNelli,

Physiologically it will take your body about 6 weeks to fully heal. But you can probably start 'racing' again in 2 weeks if you go to therapy, massage, and ice, and don't do anything stupid (like an ITT) .

Your 'strain' will have improved by then and the pain will be minimized, but it won't be fully healed. So you will still be at risk for a more serious injury, or re-injury. If you want to heal faster work with a PT over the next 2 weeks, but physiology is physiology, your body can only heal itself so fast.


----------



## OdaNelli (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks JL. Yeah, I spent some time with the PT after my Deep Tissue massage.(that's where sponsors are great) I'm scheduled for electro stim in about an hour. HE definatelly opulled the plug on tonight and tomorrow. Now it's a major wait and see for this weekend. What happened to the good old days of being young when we could get tight back up and hurt some more just because.
It's ageism I tell ya!!!


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Dec 25, 2003)

Definitely start light stretching and work your way up. Do a google search for hamstring stretches and you'll find lots of good ones, don't stay with just one.
I had what I thought to be a hamstring pull but it turned out to be sciatica.  A chiro helped me out immensely.
Lou.


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

OdaNelli said:


> Thanks JL. Yeah, I spent some time with the PT after my Deep Tissue massage.(that's where sponsors are great) I'm scheduled for electro stim in about an hour. HE definatelly opulled the plug on tonight and tomorrow. Now it's a major wait and see for this weekend. What happened to the good old days of being young when we could get tight back up and hurt some more just because.
> It's ageism I tell ya!!!


Sheesh. I wish I ahd the resources you fancy Coloradoans have/utilize! Massage, PT, Electro Stimulation - man, you ought to be racing circles around everyone! Oh, wait - they're probably receiving similar treatment(s) too. Leveled the field and all...

How many 'real massages' I've had this year: 0
How many 'ET sessions' I've had this year (er, ever!): 0
How many 'PT sessions' I've had this year (er, ever!): 0
Pro Bike fit(s): 0

Still haven't done a "real" LT test, MSPO test, or any of those other fancy tests.
You guys living around epicenters for sports/medicine like Boulder are truly fortunate! I am jealous of the resources and the hook-ups even entry level competitors can get through a team deal. That said, I like my ghetto state, low-tech, self supported regimen, DIY bike mechanic (yes, even build my own wheels and bleed my disk brake systems), flog-myself silly chasing our elite guys and so on and so on.

The one 'racer geek' resource I utilize is a friend / mentor that has agreed to coach me. The payoff has been HUGE.

That said Ockinator - get better, for real, before going hard. I do know how hard THAT is, indeed. Get well soon, then go kick some booty!


----------



## OdaNelli (Jul 28, 2004)

Wait a minute... coach. Why isn't the coach on my checklist?! Darnnit, note to self... GET MYSELF A COACH PRONTO!!! Then maybe my skill will match up to my desire... and just maybe I can hang with you! Ya see Glen, I knew I was forgetting something 

The massages/PT are only convenient because they sponsor out team. Otherwise, I doubt I would get to use things like that. But even with the "hook ups" we tend to get around here, there are people like you with "ghetto state, low tech, self supported, etc..." that get it done and ride circles around us Coloradons. (notice I won't call myself a Boulderite... that's Tom's deal)

Thanks for the encouragement. The next 2 days are definatelly out, with a very faint hope for this weekend. Worst thing about this type of injury... during the day I almost forget that I have a problem. But the second I try to spin, jog, etc... I'd be in utter agony. What a drag! Guess I just need to eat some bon bons or something.

Talk to ya soon. Dreamin of Snowmass yet?!
-Ocky



glenzx said:


> Sheesh. I wish I ahd the resources you fancy Coloradoans have/utilize! Massage, PT, Electro Stimulation - man, you ought to be racing circles around everyone! Oh, wait - they're probably receiving similar treatment(s) too. Leveled the field and all...
> 
> How many 'real massages' I've had this year: 0
> How many 'ET sessions' I've had this year (er, ever!): 0
> ...


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

OdaNelli said:


> Wait a minute... coach. Why isn't the coach on my checklist?! Darnnit, note to self... GET MYSELF A COACH PRONTO!!! Then maybe my skill will match up to my desire... and just maybe I can hang with you! Ya see Glen, I knew I was forgetting something
> 
> The massages/PT are only convenient because they sponsor out team. Otherwise, I doubt I would get to use things like that. But even with the "hook ups" we tend to get around here, there are people like you with "ghetto state, low tech, self supported, etc..." that get it done and ride circles around us Coloradons. (notice I won't call myself a Boulderite... that's Tom's deal)
> 
> ...


LMAO! I was just bustin yer nads - no worries.

Snowmass has inched up to a "B+/A-" priority race, as schedule-wise it's looking good. A few weeks after FC50, a few weeks before the NMORS goes bonkers with 3 races in 4 weeks.... oh, and it looks like I'll just happen to be back east at the same time the NORBA NCS race at Mt. Snow is happening too!

So yes - I'm stoked 'bout Snowmass.... should we be thinking about lodging? Or was the camping same as it is for the MSC race - right on the mountain?


----------



## OdaNelli (Jul 28, 2004)

glenzx said:


> LMAO! I was just bustin yer nads - no worries.
> 
> Snowmass has inched up to a "B+/A-" priority race, as schedule-wise it's looking good. A few weeks after FC50, a few weeks before the NMORS goes bonkers with 3 races in 4 weeks.... oh, and it looks like I'll just happen to be back east at the same time the NORBA NCS race at Mt. Snow is happening too!
> 
> So yes - I'm stoked 'bout Snowmass.... should we be thinking about lodging? Or was the camping same as it is for the MSC race - right on the mountain?


I like the idea of the hote thing. Depending on which one, it's wither $59.00 or $89.00. Send me an email, and I'll email the link. would you like to be in charge?
-Ocky


----------

